# Whitby 42 for sale in Florida



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I have a Whitby 42 for sale in Ft Lauderdale


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Whitby 42 for Sale*

Please send me the year of manufacture, a list of equipment and expected price.

Some photos would be appreciated and a comment about the general condition of the boat and it's equipment.

Thanks

Doug


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

DOUG...2003 post.


----------



## nk235 (Apr 8, 2007)

camaraderie said:


> DOUG...2003 post.


On the bright side maybe the price has come down


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Price?*

How would I know what the price has done, there are no details whatsoever.

Laughs


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Of course, if the boat hasn't sold in FIVE YEARS, there is either something very wrong with it or the seller has unrealistically high expectations for price.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*well now that you mention it*

You know. I didn't see the date
It must be long gone!

Waves goodbye


----------



## mikehoyt (Nov 27, 2000)

*whitby 42*

I have friends who hhave a Whitby 42 for sale. Is in nova Scotia Canada and latest asking price was 59K Cdn.

Mike


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I am interested in the boat if it is 1982 or more recent. In 1982 the ship design added a bowsprit that helped with upwind progress and eliminated the need for the running backstays on the mizzen mast.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Make sure it is one of the *optional* BOLTED hull to deck joint boats and not the screwed and glued Whitby's!!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*You don't want to be screwed~*

Thanks for the heads up on the bolted joint verses screwed deck fastening.


----------



## mikehoyt (Nov 27, 2000)

plcsys

I have sent you a PM with the details. It is on Yachtworld anyway ...


----------



## gtod25 (Aug 5, 2000)

*Balderdash, Balls and Urban myth......*



camaraderie said:


> Make sure it is one of the *optional* BOLTED hull to deck joint boats and not the screwed and glued Whitby's!!


Sorry Cam I know this is an old post but I can't let it go. This rumor was started by Jack Hornor who was having an off day. To date us Whitby 42 folks have failed to kill it off, I'm considering sending it to myth busters.

All Whitby 42 have the hull to deck joint bolted. The two parts were stuck together with a mash of resin and fiberglass and rivets were used to hold them until it set up. After that the hulls were bolted with SS bolts every 6" or so. A quick peek over the port side fuel tank in the ER will dispel any lingering doubts.


----------



## sharedwatch (Aug 9, 2008)

bolted only where there is genoa track and at the stem fitting and stern corners. Right?


----------



## gtod25 (Aug 5, 2000)

*From someone who was there....*

"According to Doug Stephenson who worked for Whitby, through bolting became standard during the production period during which the boats were manufactured. On those earlier boats that were not specifically through bolted on the full perimeter, through bolts on 4" intervals occur on every Whitby along the port and starboard head sail tracks. Many boats have tracks extending almost to the transom.

Inspection of numerous Whitby 42s has demonstrated that through bolting was very commonly employed and any prospective Whitby owner should verify this to his or her satisfaction. Examine the joint from the interior. You'll find through bolts!"

And from a boat (Hull #70) when the cap rail was removed;

"Through bolts for the hull to deck joint were found the entire length of the boat, both sides, approximately every 12 to 16 inches apart, except where the genoa track was, and there the bolts were every 6 inches."

Anyone interested in a Whitby should visit;

Welcome to the Whitby Brewer Sailboats Site

Regards

Gerry


----------

